# Haybine????



## Wisconsin Boy (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking at a very clean 1991 gehl 2170 9' haybine hydro swing (partial) its in pretty good shape Dealer likes me told me they would give it to me for 1500. Thoughts things to look at like em hate em let me know what you think. I do maybe 150 acres of cuttings a year maybe a little more if the weather holds out.


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

The biggest thing on any of them would be the condetining rollers. Unless they were changed they would be rubber rollers and over time the rubber breaks down and comes off in chunks. Next check the cutter bar where the guards attach and look for a bow. Thats just whats common between all the sicle condetioners.


----------



## AQHACWBY (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a 2170, and it was great till the rollers went bad.
You have to look at the warbler, they tend to go bad, lots of wear and tear on them, grease them alot if you get it.
$1500 sounds pretty high for this. Are the rolloers in perfect condition ?
I will be selling mine this spring on Smith Auctions. ( rollers are bad ) good for grass hay yet.
I have a Hesston 12 ft now.


----------



## Barry Bowen (Nov 16, 2009)

For 150 acres or more, you should really consider looking at a discbine as long as you have the horses to turn it(at least 80-100 for a good 9 footer). Once you learn how to use it, cutting speeds should run 6-8 mph. I do 150 around my way, and the thought of not using a discbine is just terrible.  You will spend more, but what is your time worth to get things done. You will drop your cutting time down to 1/3 of what the haybine does it in.


----------



## Wisconsin Boy (Nov 6, 2011)

nope My machine is at 75 or so HP. My Ag dealer who also farms, said a few years ago they were in a rush to get a field down one half was mowed with a sickle mo/co and the other half was done with a new discbine. He said he had heard people say regrowth was faster with a sickle but had never witnessed it himself he said the side mowed with the sickle haybine grew much faster thicker exct exct. Not gonna by a new tractor to run a discbine I don't care if it takes twice as long with a sickle the buyback is not there for me. Besides people are in such a rush these days hurry hurry hurry faster faster faster. I am a firm believer in sit back and smell the roses if it don't get done today there is always tomorrow. Then again I don't do this for a living. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Barry Bowen (Nov 16, 2009)

What determines how fast a field grows back, is how high the cutter is set. Most people running discbines have them set for alfalfa, that is as close as they can bet them. This will take out orchard grass, brome, or timothy. To cut grass properly, you need the cutter set 4 inches off the ground. I get very quick grow back with this height. Second cutting orchard is always ready 4 weeks after first as long as there is a little rain in May and June. Please do not knock a machine type because the operators do not really know what they are doing.

New Idea (now the same machine is sold under the Massey, Heston, and Case names. Has not changed much in 20 some years. They got it pretty well right to begin with.), and New Holland both have a 9 foot discbine that you can run with 75 HP. You will not get the performance or speed that you will with the bigger tractor, but you will still cut twice as fast as the sickle machine. You will also be able to cut when the crop is still wet in the morning. Having to wait for it to try for a sickle machine means the unhealthy sugars for horses are getting much higher. I can continue the discussion if you are open, but these are the early high points and advantages.


----------



## Bret4207 (Mar 29, 2011)

My only thought would be parts availability. Gehl doesn't make anything but skid steers these days. I've passed up 2 Gehl haybines for cheap because the parts needed to fix them weren't available.

Barry, I'd like to hear more on the sugars you speak of. I've heard it both ways on hay- cut it early because the quality of the feed is better and cut it later in the day for the same reason.


----------

